

Maximize Your Language Learning through TPR - gnosis
http://www.languageimpact.com/articles/rw/tprmax.htm

======
xanados
If you have a one-on-one tutor I don't think I would be too worried about
taking a long time to learn the language. It's much more effective just having
someone to talk to, TPS or not.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I think you're wrong. In my experience, even in one-on-one tuition there are
huge variances in the effectiveness of different teaching techniques. A
variant of this particular one worked really well for me (in another context)
whereas several previous tutors had failed to make any significant impact.

Anecdote != data, but I think you're dismissing the article unfairly, and
would like to see any evidence or arguments you have for your assertions.

~~~
diN0bot
for one thing, with a 1-on-1 tutor you can try anything assuming you are
communicating with a reasoning human being willing to collaborate. a student
with initiative can make almost infinite difference in the effectiveness of
the sessions.

in a classroom situation, the teacher is likely to be more rigid. a student
with initiative may reach limiting boundaries imposed by a passive group or
the difficulties of innovation and reasoning with a teacher in charge of a
group. at the very least, the lack of 1-on-1 attention lessens the attention
any individual feels compelled to provide.

therefore, 1-on-1 sessions are much more likely to be productive regardless of
technique. i admit that arguing for the ease of changing techniques is a bit
of a cheap shot, tho ;-)

------
billswift
Anything that helps you repeat/review what you are learning, especially to
keep paying attention while you are repeating, will help you learn. Kershul's
"X in 10 minutes a day" series comes with sheets of sticky labels in the
language to put on stuff. Using them as reminders and conscientiously
practicing will help similarly. (I have seen sticky labels in at least one
other book, but can't remember the title, Kershul's aren't the only ones using
this.)

